# Emotional abuse



## carpito (Dec 23, 2016)

My husband is very abusive emotionally. I cry day in and day out and he is never wrong. There's always a justification to everything he does wrongly. This has been happening for a while. I went into depression three month ago and still depressed. I'm considering just leaving my job and moving to my parents (which is 12 hours away) I'm not happy at all. To think that we recently got married and have a five months old baby. Aren't we supposed to be at our happiest. Another problem I have with him is that he is too possessive. Not so long ago we agreed that I must put on a loop so I don't get pregnant again since our son is still too young, I went to the clinic and put the damn thing. Yesterday he is asking was the nurse male or female , I told him it was a male nurse. HE FREAKEN FROWNED AND STOPPED TALKING TO ME. I got so angry that he is so paranoid that he doesn't want me to be helped by male nurses or gyn. I screamed on top of my lungs out of anger. He said "I kno some are professional but there's those that are not so I want u to be safe. We must go together even if it means waiting six months to c a doc. If I can't get a break u not going. He went on and said THEY SEE OTHER PATIENTS YES BUT NO ONE AS BEAUTIFUL AS YOU. It's not so cute anymore that he is this jelous. I really can't deal. He is a big bully even who doesn't do anything in the house. Even asking him to make me breakfast in the morning is something to fight about I'm always tired from the sleep deprivation of my son who doesn't sleep much at night. Maybe I should just be on separation and go to my parents. I really need help with the baby. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stixx (Mar 20, 2017)

He was going to cheat on you when you were about due to have the baby.

That probably trumps the jealousy and emotional abuse.


----------



## AussieRN (Mar 28, 2013)

As a male nurse here you can reassure him that we don't give a second thought to yet another VJ or P that we see in the line of duty regardless of how attractive or otherwise it may be. We literally have to many things to think about.

Staying at your parents to get help with the baby and a good nights sleep or 5 might be good. It will also give you time away from the stress of the relationship.


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

Can you take some vacation time from your job and stay with your parents during that time? Maybe that'll help you get a break from him and think about what you really want to do. 

How long did you two date before marriage?


----------



## peacem (Oct 25, 2014)

carpito said:


> My husband is very abusive emotionally. I cry day in and day out and he is never wrong. There's always a justification to everything he does wrongly. This has been happening for a while. I went into depression three month ago and still depressed. I'm considering just leaving my job and moving to my parents (which is 12 hours away) I'm not happy at all. To think that we recently got married and have a five months old baby. Aren't we supposed to be at our happiest. Another problem I have with him is that he is too possessive. Not so long ago we agreed that I must put on a loop so I don't get pregnant again since our son is still too young, I went to the clinic and put the damn thing. Yesterday he is asking was the nurse male or female , I told him it was a male nurse. HE FREAKEN FROWNED AND STOPPED TALKING TO ME. I got so angry that he is so paranoid that he doesn't want me to be helped by male nurses or gyn. I screamed on top of my lungs out of anger. He said "I kno some are professional but there's those that are not so I want u to be safe. We must go together even if it means waiting six months to c a doc. If I can't get a break u not going. He went on and said THEY SEE OTHER PATIENTS YES BUT NO ONE AS BEAUTIFUL AS YOU. It's not so cute anymore that he is this jelous. I really can't deal. He is a big bully even who doesn't do anything in the house. Even asking him to make me breakfast in the morning is something to fight about I'm always tired from the sleep deprivation of my son who doesn't sleep much at night. Maybe I should just be on separation and go to my parents. I really need help with the baby.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You should have a break from this person, spend time with your son, get support from your loved ones, get rested, then make a rational decision. You can't think straight in this toxic environment. Bare in mind that people like this often can be incredibly charming when they feel they are being abandoned. Get support from your family.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Leave. Permanently. He is an abusive control freak.


----------



## Suspect (Jan 12, 2016)

I can totally relate to your situation. My h is justified if he becomes upset with something I do, but I am not suppose to have a reaction. 

In February he left for 3 days for a personal trip. Our son had been sick for some time and was still having serious healt problems. I took a bad upper respitory infection and he never called to check on us the entire time. 

On Mother's Day I sat and waited for him to get his nap out, his friends coming by. And waiting another son to finally get out of bed and shower. While he was visiting with his company I left to visit my mother. He was angry because he wanted to go eat and I was not there. I was gone for an hour and a half.

I am suppose to sit right here while he sleeps watching t.v.. He can go out back once he is home from work come in when he is ready to sleep. I have started leaving when he comes home. I am tired of waiting on him and even the maid gets time off. But he is angry that I am leaving but he isn't here with me. Take care of yourself out you first. 

One thing i have learned is there is hell to pay no matter what you do so do something you enjoy for couple of hours and he hell will be waiting when you return.


----------



## cc48kel (Apr 5, 2017)

This is not right at all.. I would crying too. Go to your parents house for a break! They will be kind, loving and supportive. This is what you need! My parents live within a hour an hour away and I still visit them often. I need to be around loving and supportive people. I always get a better perspective of life after a visit with them.


----------



## MrRight (Apr 17, 2017)

"We must go together even if it means waiting six months to c a doc. If I can't get a break u not going."

OK - sounds to me like your welfare and the child is least of his priorities. You need to recognise this and wait till he is out - pack a suitcase - and go to your parents for protection. Then visit a lawyer and tell him your story as you may need legal protection.

Dont face him with your intention to leave as that will put your safety at risk and that of the child. Or if you must make sure a police officer is present before you tell him. But my advice is go when he is out at work.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

This thread is TWO MONTHS OLD.

The OP has long since left the building. Jeez.


----------

